# Are there any good books to read on CBT?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Are there any good books to read to help?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach, I posted on the discussion forum, but you should read Dr Bolen's Book "Breaking the Bonds of IBS" A`psychological approach to regaining control of your life.It is excellent and easy to read and has a ton of good information in it on this.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

